# I'll have the D3 by Monday or Tuesday. Willing to test roms!



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just ordered my D3 today, so it should be here by monday or tuesday from big red. I've had OG, D2, and now D3. Lookin forward to gettin development started on this sweet device! time to PWN w 2nd Init! #ROOTZFTW


----------



## woodyman (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll keep you in mind man once development starts


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Just ordered mine. I will have it on Wednesday, ready to get development going on this too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got mine today! the hardware is beautiful, but blur is still something to be desired, honestly at the moment my D2 on cm7 runs nicer. But I'm all for testing once some devs get started on it.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

RigWig said:


> Just got mine today! the hardware is beautiful, but blur is still something to be desired, honestly at the moment my D2 on cm7 runs nicer. But I'm all for testing once some devs get started on it.


You need to give the phone time to set up files and caches. As much as benchmarks mean squat, D3 got some pretty impressive Quadrant scores for a non-rooted/ROM'd device. ~2000


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I should have my d3 wednesday, I am all for helping test roms or whatever is need to start getting some custom roms going for the d3


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

RigWig said:


> Just got mine today! the hardware is beautiful, but blur is still something to be desired, honestly at the moment my D2 on cm7 runs nicer. But I'm all for testing once some devs get started on it.


Granted, the new blur IS much better than that of the past, and I could probably live it. The main thing that bugs me is the bloat. Ran a qadrant score and got 2234, which beats my d2 at the moment, though not by much.


----------

